
Plotting - threeme3
https://mitxela.com/projects/plotting
======
joshu
plotting is a huge amount of fun. i've built several large drawing machines
[1], [2] and gotten some old HPGL plotters working including a Roland DXY-1150
and a HP DraftPro DXL (7575A)

I'm currently working on using brushes and paint pens in a CNC router table
converted to holding pens. [3] [4]

Lots more plots here: [5]

I strongly recommend getting an Axidraw - it's great fun!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGjyPqcVbg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGjyPqcVbg)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piKsTr9XfFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piKsTr9XfFU)

[3]
[https://www.instagram.com/p/CAjLfOwJa5j/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CAjLfOwJa5j/)

[4]
[https://www.instagram.com/p/CApODjhpeIp/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CApODjhpeIp/)

[5] [https://www.instagram.com/jodhus/](https://www.instagram.com/jodhus/)

~~~
flobosg
That video with the brush circles on your Instagram is amazing.

~~~
joshu
that one is was the first test with that brush. It turns out you can't really
just drop the brush, you get strange twitch marks...

------
mschrage
mitxela is one of the hidden gems of the internet. Another great project by
him — there are so many! — are these earrings with an embedded ATtiny9. Really
inspired me to get into hardware hacking.

Video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzbg-
BqIdJI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzbg-BqIdJI) Writeup:
[https://mitxela.com/projects/charliestar](https://mitxela.com/projects/charliestar)

